# ~lets just see what 22% bf looks like..~



## muscle_01 (Dec 14, 2005)

heres a few pics..don't be hatin lol


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 14, 2005)

how much bf% does it look like i have? b/c i have been using a electronic scale(piece of shit i think) it said weight 158 and bf%22 tonight


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 14, 2005)

1 more lol


----------



## MyK (Dec 14, 2005)

well, atleast you have some nice before pics!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2005)

My guess is a little bit less than 22%.  Do you have access to calipers?


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 15, 2005)

I was thinking same.  I think 22% looks worse than that.


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 15, 2005)

seems about right.. probably somewhere in between 19-23% Electronic scales aren't THAT far off unless you have a lot of muscle, which he doesn't (no offense)


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 15, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> seems about right.. probably somewhere in between 19-23% Electronic scales aren't THAT far off unless you have a lot of muscle, which he doesn't (no offense)


there is actually a lot of room for error on an electronic scale. 

DEXA is the only accurate measurement of bf%. since most of us won't be using this method any time soon, other forms should be taken as an estimate.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 15, 2005)

Funny how you cross out your face in each pic but your avatar still shows your mug.


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 15, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> there is actually a lot of room for error on an electronic scale.
> 
> DEXA is the only accurate measurement of bf%. since most of us won't be using this method any time soon, *other forms should be taken as an estimate*.



Ya, that's kinda what I was saying. If his scale says 22%, it's probably around there. I'm sure it's not as low as 10% and not as high as 30%.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2005)

Why do people blackout their faces when they post pics. I have never understood that.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 15, 2005)

Why do people blackout their genitals when they post pics.  I have never understood that.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 15, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Funny how you cross out your face in each pic but your avatar still shows your mug.



That was the first thought that came to my mind too.


----------



## MyK (Dec 15, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Why do people blackout their faces when they post pics. I have never understood that.



the best was when Kenwood blacked out the back of his head!


----------



## jasone (Dec 15, 2005)

The bod pod has me at %26.  Go figure.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2005)

My scale read 14% and 29% about 10 seconds apart, pretty fresh batteries. They suck.

Did you have surgery?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Electronic scales aren't THAT far off unless you have a lot of muscle, which he doesn't (no offense)



Hmm, I'll have to tell myself of this frequently.


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My scale read 14% and 29% about 10 seconds apart, pretty fresh batteries. They suck.
> 
> Did you have surgery?



yes i did when i was 8 i had my splein(spelling) taken out


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My scale read 14% and 29% about 10 seconds apart, pretty fresh batteries. They suck.
> 
> Did you have surgery?



Anyone who has been working out as long as you probably has a lot of muscle, of course it isn't going to be accurate for you.


----------



## Ross051288 (Dec 16, 2005)

I love the manly hairiness of you


----------



## nmuriqi (Dec 18, 2005)

garethhe said:
			
		

> Why do people blackout their genitals when they post pics.  I have never understood that.



Why Michael?  Did you want to see this little boy's genitals?


----------

